# winter checklist



## canadian wood (Oct 29, 2012)

What do you guys bring to work during the winter months incase of real cold weather, any tricks you've learned over the years or is it basically bringing extra layers


----------



## Eaglei (Aug 1, 2012)

The only real trick is to do a search on this topic !!!


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Extra layers.

Caulk, glue and guns are kept in light boxes so they can stay warm.

Luckily we are on town house projects most of the time, and there are always masons around. They wont lay brick in the cold, so they build huge tents with tarps, and they get heated. We have lunch in there on his staging some times. It'll be like 20* C in his tents. Everything comes off, and put infront of the heat to dry.


----------



## ccappaul (Dec 3, 2010)

I learned it is pointless to wear a rain coat without rain pants and waterproof boots


----------



## schaefercs (Jul 10, 2008)

Leave the whining at home and make sure you bring your balls


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

When framing in the cold winter I bring about three pairs of gloves for each day. They will get wet and too cold so it helps to switch them out.


----------



## Roger Manning (Jan 5, 2007)

The only thing I do around here is wear a heavier pair of short pants :whistling


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I pack my bag and go to Florida :thumbsup:


----------



## 413Sean (Jan 6, 2012)

Microwave in the trailer to warm up some grub for lunch


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

Keep your hands and feet warm, that's the trick


----------



## 4 seasons (Jan 4, 2010)

Cut out the breeze! Most temps are bare able but when the wind picks up it sucks. Tuck in one of your shirts, long johns tucked into your socks and a neck warmer thingy. You'll be good to go.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

dont hang wood siding when its -10 c or colder.. you gotta paint the ends and if its too cold the paint just freezes before it cures.. when warm weather and rain hits.. the paint runs


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

Best trick I learned at the South Pole. Hand warmers on the back side of your hand.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

If you are working outside primarily (terrible), go to a store that sells mountain climbing gear and get yourself a good pair of glove liners. I bought a set for just under $40 that fit my hands perfectly and fit under a pair of lined work gloves. I still had a good degree of dexterity, and my hands stayed warm in temperatures down to-40 degrees Celsius.
One thing I am thinking of trying this winter is a topical application of that Lakota pain relief rub on my feet before I go to work to keep my feet warm. 
Get good boots!
Already mentioned, but worth mentioning again: bring extra gloves if you will be getting your hands wet.
Lined work pants, fleece pants, and thermal underwear.
Good winter work coat, liner, fleece top, t-shirt, long sleeve thermal top.
How cold will it be where you are working?


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

My propane heater for break and lunch to warm up a little.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

on that note.. i find staying in the cold better. you go to a heated space warms you up when you go back out the cold hits you harder


----------



## catspaw (Oct 29, 2008)

silk long johns and an ice chest with no ice to keep your lunch from freezing.


----------

